# Potty training



## Jordantaco3 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have herd a lot on the subject . You Can or can not potty train a goat. I've herd u can tamale them out every morning they pee a poop. And I also herd u can litter train them. And I have a 4 week old goat I need to figure out something. Because his a bottle baby and his stinking up my house. So I wanted more opinions. And if u. Can how u do it. I just need help


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I think you train them similar to a puppy. Fill a litter box with sand or shavings, and every time they start to go put them in the box. Goats like to pee in absorbent places. Keep up on it and give them a treat when they do it right.
Most will make it a habit to go in the box. But poop is another issue, you'll probably just have to deal with that.
Or if it's only in your house temporarily, you could just put a diaper on it. That'll catch poop and pee and wouldn't require training.
Some kids take to it easy, while others never learn....just be gentle and patient in the process.


----------



## Jordantaco3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok but wht kind of treat?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Raisins, animal crackers, piece of banana, horse treats, slice of apple, the list goes on and on but I can't remember everything on it. :laugh: You might also want to pm Axykat. She has a pygmy house goat named Peggy Sue.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

mine come in the house for "visits". We notice they have become potty trained on their own overtime and here's how/why. As soon as they drop berries (or pee, which RARELY happens in adults...only had one pee in the house once), we would put them outside. This meant, as soon as they pooped, out they go...no more exploring, no more pettings, until we came out to check on them. Folks will say they can't control their poo, but I'll tell you, I have one who likes to come in. She learned that poop as well as getting into things meant going back outside...now she will lie down and sleep on the stanchion and not poop for a couple hours...when it's time to poop...she goes to the door and bahs....

So it was different than dogs...but they are getting trained. Now only the juveniles ever poop in the house.


----------



## TheClamkinator (Sep 5, 2016)

*Treat suggections*

I use hay-extender pellets...

(I do clicker training, and yes, they can learn *anything!* and it's fun and challenging for them and me. Nubians, Pets.)

I thought the hay pellets wouldn't be attractive but they love them. I don't even reduce their hay; fairly lo-cal, I guess.

For special extra good treat rewards I bought a bag of apple pellets--slightly larger--at Hoeggers or Jeffers. A bag last many months--only for jackpot rewards (a clicker term(.

Try it--so fun! And teach them to come, go, up, down, spin, jump, shake, nod, whatever! Google Karen Pryor or clicker training.


----------

